# Best Book You Ever Dropped in the Bathtub



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright I am a bathtub reader. I usually pile up two or three around the edge and start reading. Something about the heat and nobody bothers me. Suds help. So I was reading WILSON. Big big book and I think this is the reason I dropped it. Kersplash! Now this is a beautiful book so I made a grab and pulled it out before it went under. It kind of did a flip on the surface and I grabbed it. But it was wet. So I grabbed a towel and started wiping. The towel turned blue as the cover ink under the paper cover began to run. I tore off the paper cover and blue went all over my hands and down my arms and on the side of the tub. The pages matted together but I kept wiping. I saved the book. Yes it is a little warped but it is still readable. It is without a doubt the best book I ever dropped in the bath tub.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep my Kindle in a plastic zip lock bag or in my special waterproof pouch when I read in the bathtub.  But I've never dropped it.  And I never took books that were special in the bathtub.  Mostly second hand romances.

Betsy


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

The best book I _almost_ dropped in the bathtub (I saved it at the last moment) was The Lord of the Rings.

It happened because I had just gotten my copy back from a friend who had kept it two years (it all started with 'I'd like to read it in the original English, you have a copy haven't you?') and I had decided it was time for a re-read, just to realize, when I got to Chapter 1, that he had written notes all over, in pen!

It was the last time I lent a book.


----------



## lmroth12 (Nov 15, 2012)

Seleya said:


> The best book I _almost_ dropped in the bathtub (I saved it at the last moment) was The Lord of the Rings.
> 
> It happened because I had just gotten my copy back from a friend who had kept it two years (it all started with 'I'd like to read it in the original English, you have a copy haven't you?') and I had decided it was time for a re-read, just to realize, when I got to Chapter 1, that he had written notes all over, in pen!
> 
> It was the last time I lent a book.


Someone wrote notes all over The Lord of the Rings?! Sacrilege!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lmroth12 said:


> Someone wrote notes all over The Lord of the Rings?! Sacrilege!


I don't have a problem with people making notes in book.

Unless it's _other people_ and *my book*    as in this case.

That's just uncivilized.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seleya said:


> It happened because I had just gotten my copy back from a friend who had kept it two years (it all started with 'I'd like to read it in the original English, you have a copy haven't you?') and I had decided it was time for a re-read, just to realize, when I got to Chapter 1, that he had written notes all over, in pen!


Where's he buried?
 

I'm with Ann on this one....

Betsy


----------



## SkyMama (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm a shower kind of gal, so I never read in the tub, but I couldn't resist taking a peek at this thread. Catchy title.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Any book is too valuable to take to the tub for me--however I have no qualms about my Kindle. I have 4 kindles and am just about ready for the PW, holding back because I really love my Favorite shelves and carousel when I turn it on. So I guess thats a little backwards since I could replace a print copy much cheaper than a Kindle-- guess I'm weird that way. But I really miss the Text to Speech! I used to have that read to me in the tub  

Oh--and if anyone scribbled in my book... Well--best not to put threats on the web


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't read in the tub.  I don't much take baths in the first place.

Paper:  if you drop it, it gets wet, but is not unreadable, usually, just weirdly fat after it dries.

Kindle:  If you drop it you've killed it.  BUT, you can put it in a clear plastic bag to protect it from accidents and STILL read it.

You could put a paper book in a bag to protect it, but it's going to be hard to turn pages.

Standard supermarket zipper type bags work. . . and they sell other things that are much more expensive as well.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

As a teen, I used to prop books up on the sink when I was washing dishes. I'd use the faucet to hold back one side and the handle to hold back the other. The handle was one of those long metal bars that you'd pull up to start the water flow and then pivot it from right to left for temperature variation. My mom told me I wasted more time finagling the book than if I'd just washed the dishes in one go. As always, she was right.  To Mom:


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Where's he buried?
> 
> 
> I'm with Ann on this one....
> ...


Well, he is the family doctor, so retaliation would have been...awkward.

I got a sort of intellectual vengeance, though, linked to his rather blustery: " If you have read it in English I should have no trouble with it" (he doesn't actually know my level), when I saw that, after two years of keeping the book, his notes stopped on page 37.


----------



## TiffanyMonroe (Jul 7, 2012)

LOL. Great question.


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

I once plunged a copy of The Hobbit underwater when I lost my balance on a stone while crossing a river.  The book came out with no noticeable water damage, and I consider that to be a miracle.  I'm glad the elements appreciated The Hobbit enough to refrain from destroying it.  Or at least my particular copy, that is.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

I think the only one I actually dropped was The Princess Bride.  Plenty of others have splash marks though


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Like Betsy I use a heavy gallon zip lock Freezer bag.  But not for the tub.  My condo has a jacuzzi.  Can you say luxurious indulgence?  Someday I'll turn into a wrinkled stewed prune.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller (Jul 17, 2012)

Um...I dropped my paperback copy of The Great Hunt by Robert Jordan in the toilet once. I was actually trying to read it while brushing my teeth. The toilet hadn't been used, but it was still gross.


----------



## Mike Attebery (Nov 4, 2013)

Dub Taylor


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I keep my Kindle in a plastic zip lock bag or in my special waterproof pouch when I read in the bathtub. But I've never dropped it. And I never took books that were special in the bathtub. Mostly second hand romances.
> 
> Betsy


OMG!!! What an awesome idea! I would never, ever have thought of that in a million years! I'm always worried I'm going to drop mine the water, lol!!!!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

lmroth12 said:


> Someone wrote notes all over The Lord of the Rings?! Sacrilege!


I'm very conversational with my print books you can tell how much i loved a book, any book, by how much i scribbled in it!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't have a problem with people making notes in book.
> 
> Unless it's _other people_ and *my book*    as in this case.
> 
> That's just uncivilized.


Must agree, I can write all over my books, but&#8230; uhm&#8230; nobody else better!!!! AND I would not ever write in someone else's book. Would be a terrible thing to do!


----------



## heidi_g (Nov 14, 2013)

One more comment on this thread… (Which apparently I like!) I didn't drop it in the bathtub (T.G. It was a library book, I know… reading a library book in the tub… !!!!) but I don't think I'll ever forget reading the last chapters of Jojo Moyes Me Before You in the bath… promising myself I would not cry… and then just kind of sobbing! and being really glad I was hidden away and surrounded by all that water… so I could, you know… give it free rein, lol


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldn't dare take a book near the bathtub. Let alone a Kindle. I have a friend who reads theirs in the bath, which scares me.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

These posts make me feel very old - I am from the generation that considered a book nearly a sacred object  It still breaks my heart to throw away books - but I have to whenever I discover weird creatures living between the pages. Hmmmm... maybe I should drop them in the bathtub.


----------



## bhazelgrove (Jul 16, 2013)

update...The big biography is still dry but my cat took a header when he got way too curious and sent Dashielle Hammet in a for a plunge. The Maltese Falcon molted and the cat took off looking  like a wet rat. So...cats, kindles, books, and water do mix...at  least for now.


----------

